# Pooping in crate at 7months



## Panchthedonch (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi everything. Pancho is doing better these days. He’s been through a lot of great training and does amazing but recently he is pooped in his crate twice. He hasn’t pooped inside or his crate since about 2and half months. He didn’t even cry to let me know he had to poop. I always make sure he poops before bed and am wondering if he is protesting his crate? I have recently let him sleep with me during the days where he is crated a lot. But I’m a light sleeper and prefer him to sleep in his crate most times. Just super confused why he’s doing this. Thanks everyone!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Take him out more often. They do not "Protest" by messing their crate, they do that b/c their colon is full and need to evacuate it.

Adjust your pottying schedule to accommodate his needs.


----------

